# BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES ALONG WITH KINGS OF KI



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: 
 
JUST A REMINDER!!!!!!!!
CAR SHOW CITY OF BELL ....
6330 PINE AVE 
BELL CA 90201

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
KINGS OF KINGS LOS ANGELES
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008!!!!!

FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0  *BIG BUMP-BUMP *:biggrin: CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

THE BIG "S" WILL HAVE YOUR BACK 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 25 2007, 04:39 PM~9084337
> *    :biggrin:
> 
> JUST A REMINDER!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
KINGS OF KINGS LOS ANGELES
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008!!!!!

FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Support L.A. Shows


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

ILL BE THERE .....


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

I Stay in cudahy so ill be there for sure with the rides and the homies :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!BUMP! :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
KINGS OF KINGS LOS ANGELES
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008!!!!!



Support L.A. Shows


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
KINGS OF KINGS LOS ANGELES
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008!!!!!

going to be a badass car show fo sho


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

BEST OF FRIENDS Car Club & 
KINGS OF KINGS Car Club
Presents
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008
BELL, CA



Support L.A. Shows


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJ MIKE THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN PLAYING OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*KINGS OF KINGS Car Club
Presents
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008
BELL, CA


Support L.A. Shows*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Best Of Friends & Kings Of Kings

1st Annual Car Show
May 18, 2008*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*BEST OF FRIENDS Car Club & 
KINGS OF KINGS Car Club
Presents
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!!
MAY 18TH 2008
BELL, CA


Support L.A. Shows*


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy:  :thumbsup: 
look's good!!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*SUPPORT L.A. SHOWS*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin: BUMP 2 the top ! ! !  *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin: Bump 2 the top ! ! !  *


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Dec 28 2007, 04:33 PM~9552601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


......DAMN ! NOW THATS ALOT OF TROPHYS :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT HOMIE YOU KNOW IM DOWN FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

THATS DOWN THE STREET FROM ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THEIR SUPPORT. WE EXTEND OUR INVITE TO EVERYBODY..............SO SHINE UP THOSE LOW-LOS/BOMBS/IMPORTS/SUVS/HOT-RODS/BIKES.....ETC......WHAT EVER YOUR PLEASURE IS BRING THEM OUT. BRING OUT YOUR DISPLAYS TOO. WE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF SPACE.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## GAME OVA (Jun 27, 2007)

GAME OVA WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT !!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

count us in!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN I'LL BE THERE.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOUNDS WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME OVA_@Jan 2 2008, 10:08 PM~9593184
> *GAME OVA WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT !!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB APPRECIATES YOUR SUPPORT THANK YOU


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 4 2008, 07:21 PM~9609327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no radical hopp lmk reppin that RO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*BUMP* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the rules for the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

*:biggrin: *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: 
RICHIE RICH AT THE SWITCH


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 9 2008, 10:36 PM~9654802
> *no radical hopp lmk reppin that RO ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


X2222 IS THEIR GONNA BE A RADICAL CATOGORY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 11 2008, 11:08 AM~9668188
> *What is the rules for the hop?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 13 2008, 08:33 PM~9685331
> *:uh:
> *


I WILL HAVE THE HOPPING INFO A.S.A.P


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 14 2008, 10:40 PM~9697989
> *I WILL HAVE THE HOPPING INFO A.S.A.P
> *


Cool homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST TO GIVE EVERYBODY A VIEW OF CAR SHOW LOCATION. WILL BE HELD IN THE CITY OF BELL. STREETS WILL BE CLOSED OFF....GAGE AVE WILL BE CLOSED FROM ATLANTIC AVE ALL THE WAY TO OTIS. THATS A LONG STRETCH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PINE FROM GAGE AVE ALL THE WAY TO THE DEAD END. WE ALSO HAVE A PARKING LOT AT THE END OF PINE IF NEEDED. SO BRING OUT THOSE RIDES BECAUSE WE HAVE PLENTY OF SPACE AVAILABLE. THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 PM~9698114
> *JUST TO GIVE EVERYBODY A VIEW OF CAR SHOW LOCATION. WILL BE HELD IN THE CITY OF BELL. STREETS WILL BE CLOSED OFF....GAGE AVE WILL BE CLOSED FROM ATLANTIC AVE ALL THE WAY TO OTIS. THATS A LONG STRETCH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PINE FROM GAGE AVE ALL THE WAY TO THE DEAD END. WE ALSO HAVE A PARKING LOT AT THE END OF PINE IF NEEDED. SO BRING OUT THOSE RIDES BECAUSE WE HAVE PLENTY OF SPACE AVAILABLE. THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT.
> *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 11 2007, 10:51 PM~9432153
> *DJ MIKE THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN PLAYING OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE
> *


 :biggrin: "ORALE HOMIE GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN" :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, David. I got your message the other day. I'm ready whenever you're ready. Just let me know when you want to meet and I can get the artwork and start on the trophies. 

TTT
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

NEED INTERIOR BE FOR THE SHOW THIS IS THE SPOT TO HIT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HIT THE HOMIES UP AND LET THEM KNOW WHOS GOING 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=382332


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave: :worship:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMPIN IT


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES (EASTSIDE) WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
ALL MOST HERE GUYS CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0  :cheesy: :wave: :nicoderm: :buttkick: :thumbsup: 
READY TO GO GUYS GET READY FOR THE BIG DAY
LOTS OF FUN SO COME ON OUT!!!!!!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

dmacraider i will call


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: Bump 2 the Top ! ! ! For the Homies. :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

keep doing it mike


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :0  :cheesy: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :burn: :rofl: :barf: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

SCION EVOLUTION CC & FORMZ OF XPRESSION CC WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR YOUR SUPPORT :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

casuals c.c will be there

hope to see you guys at ours!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJ Savor (Apr 5, 2008)

DJ for hire, all styles of music will cater to your scene. To contact DJ Savor call at 213-447-3516.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mitch4dr (Apr 2, 2008)

is everyone welcome. will cars be for sale there?


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

EVERYBODY'S WELCOME AS LONG AS THEY KEEP THE PEACE. REMEMBER THIS WILL BE A FAMILY EVENT. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

SOMETIMES PEOPLE DO TAKE CARS THAT ARE FOR SALE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

THERE WAS A FEW CHANGES TO THE FLYER. ADDED A FEW CATAGORIES.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

SORRY EVERYBODY THE HOP HAS BEEN CANCELLED, DUE TO SOME SAFETY ISSUES ,THE CITY DID NOT FEEL TOO CONFORTABLE WITH IT. HOWEVER THEY DID SAY IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL THERE WILL BE ONE NEXT YEAR. WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY IN ADVANCE FOR BEING UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: GOOD JOB GUYS...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  ALMOST HERE LETS GET READY!!!!
HOPE TOO SEE EVERY BODY THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

going to be a good show


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE WITH THE CHOLO DJ AT THE WHEEL


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

This is going to be a good show i can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Support Car Shows!*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. VENDER SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE. WE WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR THEIR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  Bump for the Homies. To the Top ! ! !  *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE..
THANKS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## area51kustoms (May 1, 2008)

* AREA 51 KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO IT ...WE WOPULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS OUT TO THE PRESIDENT OF BEST OF FRIENDS ..YOU HAVE BEEN GREAT TO WORK WITH*


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

THANK U AREA 51 KUSTOMS
U ALL R ALL GOOD FRIENDS..

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@May 6 2008, 12:35 PM~10590403
> *THANK U AREA 51 KUSTOMS
> U ALL R ALL GOOD FRIENDS..
> 
> ...


sup david


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AREA 51 ,
THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE AT THE WHEEL FOR THIS, SO BRING ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE WOLF WHISTLES AND WE'LL FIGURE OUT HOW WE GIVE IT AWAY, C U VATOS THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SPECIAL INVITE TO LARRY FROM DUKES PASADENA, WILL U REALLY BE THERE KICKING IT, OR JUST TO PASS OUT FLYERS AND GO HOME


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: OK GUYS 7 MORE DAYS HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE....


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Bumpp 2 the top for the Homies ! :cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

FOR THE HOMIES THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE :thumbsup: HERE YOU GO


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

GETTING THE HOPPERS READY WILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73on22 (Apr 7, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE!.......REPRESENTING DAT !ICONZ CAR CLUB!...


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

<-------- will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. WILL BE THERE








RESURECTION 59 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: 5 more Dayz.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

THE BIG DAY IS ALMOST HERE. HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE. IT'S NOT OFTEN THAT OUR LOCAL CITIES HELP SUPPORT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. THANK-U FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*FOR ALL HOPPERS. 
Sorry for the inconvenience, but the hop contest was canceled due to city legal reasons. If you have questions or concerns please contact us at (562) 335-1211*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*FOR ALL HOPPERS!
Sorry for the inconvenience, but the hop contest was canceled due to city legal reasons. If you have questions or concerns please contact us at (562) 335-1211 thank you.*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES............WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: THANKS TO EVERY ONE FOR YOUR SUPORT!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

2 more days for the big show. get ready for a fun day in the sun. hope to see everybody there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 15 2008, 11:02 AM~10662054
> *WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES............WESTSIDE C.C.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE IT LOOKS LIKE IL BE SEEING YOU THERE


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there! Camera in hand!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DELEGATION CC will be there homies :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOMIES THAT ARE SHOWING UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Homies, we have a church event this same day...

We pray you have a blessed event!!!!

See you at the next show!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10677958
> *Hey Homies, we have a church event this same day...
> 
> We pray you have a blessed event!!!!
> ...


sorry homies im part of that church to so you know where ill be hope all turns out good


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

ITS ALL GOOD -G2G_Al & DUKES67-


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

getting ready to head out, just loading everything up. hope to see everybody out there


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

JUST CAME BACK MAJOR PROPS IT WAS CRACKING THERE WAS A BUNCH OR RIDERS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LEFT EARLY CUZ I COULDN'T STAND THE HEAT....BUT ALL IN ALL GREAT SHOW GREAT ATMOSPHERE CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

just got back from show..show was happening...over 350 cars!
check out the pics

Click here for more pics


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was a great show ..plenty of rides but i mean but it was hell'a hot!!!!!!vendors selling made lots of cash selling water


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW,OVER 375 CARS GOOD JOB BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

GOT DAMN! IT WAS HOT! BUT STILL A BAD ASS SHOW THANKS TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Awesome Show , very good turn out !!! Thanks To Best Of Friends And King of Kings !!!!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

GOOD SHOW, GREAT TURNOUT :thumbsup: HOT ASS HELL


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

GREAT SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME LOVE THAT LAKER CAR . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG UPS GREAT SHOW


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

GREAT TURN OUT HOMIES!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Great show!!! Just made it back to S.D!!! Well worth the drive!!! Thanks for parking us in front of the bar :biggrin: :biggrin: !! See yall at our picnic @ Elysian in august!! PEACE!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE CAR SHOW. THE SHOW WAS A HUGE SUCCESS FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN THE CITY OF BELL. THE GUYS WHO PRESENTED THE SHOW WORKED SO HARD TO BRING YOU AN EVENT THAT WAS LOCAL FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY. THANK YOU TO THE CLUBS, VENDORS, SPONSORS, SPECTATORS, CITY OF BELL AND THE BELL CHAMBER OF COMMERCE, WITHOUT YOU THE SHOW WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE. 
BIG THANK YOU!!!!

THE GUYS TRIED THEIR VERY BEST TO KEEP A SAFE AND FUN FAMILY ENVIROMENT WITH THE HELP OF THE BELL POLICE DEPARTMENT. WITH SO MUCH THAT GOES ON IN PUTTING TOGETHER AN EVENT LIKE THIS, BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS PULLED IT OFF VERY WELL WITH CLASS AND RESPECT. 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF THE SHOW AND HOPE TO CONTINUE WORKING TOGETHER ON FUTURE EVENTS. TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS, WITH MUCH LOVE AND VERY WELL RESPECTED THANK YOU FOR DEPENDING ON ME AND MY BROTHER FROM YOUR HOMEBOY, MYKEE. 



SUPPORT L.A. CAR SHOWS*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE CAR SHOW. THE SHOW WAS A HUGE SUCCESS FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN THE CITY OF BELL. THE GUYS WHO PRESENTED THE SHOW WORKED SO HARD TO BRING YOU AN EVENT THAT WAS LOCAL FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY. THANK YOU TO THE CLUBS, VENDORS, SPONSORS, SPECTATORS, CITY OF BELL AND THE BELL CHAMBER OF COMMERCE, WITHOUT YOU THE SHOW WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE. 
BIG THANK YOU!!!!

THE GUYS TRIED THEIR VERY BEST TO KEEP A SAFE AND FUN FAMILY ENVIROMENT WITH THE HELP OF THE BELL POLICE DEPARTMENT. WITH SO MUCH THAT GOES ON IN PUTTING TOGETHER AN EVENT LIKE THIS, BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS PULLED IT OFF VERY WELL WITH CLASS AND RESPECT. 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF THE SHOW AND HOPE TO CONTINUE WORKING TOGETHER ON FUTURE EVENTS. TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS, WITH MUCH LOVE AND VERY WELL RESPECTED THANK YOU FOR DEPENDING ON ME AND MY BROTHER FROM YOUR HOMEBOY, MYKEE. 



SUPPORT L.A. CAR SHOWS*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE CAR SHOW. THE SHOW WAS A HUGE SUCCESS FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN THE CITY OF BELL. THE GUYS WHO PRESENTED THE SHOW WORKED SO HARD TO BRING YOU AN EVENT THAT WAS LOCAL FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY. THANK YOU TO THE CLUBS, VENDORS, SPONSORS, SPECTATORS, CITY OF BELL AND THE BELL CHAMBER OF COMMERCE, WITHOUT YOU THE SHOW WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE. 
BIG THANK YOU!!!!

THE GUYS TRIED THEIR VERY BEST TO KEEP A SAFE AND FUN FAMILY ENVIROMENT WITH THE HELP OF THE BELL POLICE DEPARTMENT. WITH SO MUCH THAT GOES ON IN PUTTING TOGETHER AN EVENT LIKE THIS, BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS PULLED IT OFF VERY WELL WITH CLASS AND RESPECT. 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF THE SHOW AND HOPE TO CONTINUE WORKING TOGETHER ON FUTURE EVENTS. TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS, WITH MUCH LOVE AND VERY WELL RESPECTED THANK YOU FOR DEPENDING ON ME AND MY BROTHER FROM YOUR HOMEBOY, MYKEE. 



SUPPORT L.A. CAR SHOWS *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

great show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

great show


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

great show homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

where the pics at :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

the show was bad ass lot of clean rides
good food too
got some pic to post later


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

GREAT SHOW HOMIE'S YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB WITH EVERYTHING HOPE THIS CAN HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR THX TO THE JUDGES FOR MY FIRST PLACE TROPHY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS & BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUBS WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT. WE MADE A FEW MISTAKES WITH THE JUDGING, BUT WE WERE ABLE TO CORRECT THE PROBLEM. WE TRIED OUR BEST HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY WAS SATISFIED. OVER ALL..............NOT TOO BAD FOR OUR 1ST SHOW. AGAIN WE WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT & SUPPORTING OUR SHOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks alot homies we had a great time .


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE CAR SHOW. THE SHOW WAS A HUGE SUCCESS FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN THE CITY OF BELL. THE GUYS WHO PRESENTED THE SHOW WORKED SO HARD TO BRING YOU AN EVENT THAT WAS LOCAL FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY. THANK YOU TO THE CLUBS, VENDORS, SPONSORS, SPECTATORS, CITY OF BELL AND THE BELL CHAMBER OF COMMERCE, WITHOUT YOU THE SHOW WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE. 
BIG THANK YOU!!!!

THE GUYS TRIED THEIR VERY BEST TO KEEP A SAFE AND FUN FAMILY ENVIROMENT WITH THE HELP OF THE BELL POLICE DEPARTMENT. WITH SO MUCH THAT GOES ON IN PUTTING TOGETHER AN EVENT LIKE THIS, BEST OF FRIENDS & KINGS OF KINGS PULLED IT OFF VERY WELL WITH CLASS AND RESPECT. 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF THE SHOW AND HOPE TO CONTINUE WORKING TOGETHER ON FUTURE EVENTS. TO BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS, WITH MUCH LOVE AND VERY WELL RESPECTED THANK YOU FOR DEPENDING ON ME AND MY BROTHER FROM YOUR HOMEBOY, MYKEE. 



SUPPORT L.A. CAR SHOWS *


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

THANK YOU FROM CHICANOCLOTHING IT WAS A GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Good show, hope to see you doing it again next year........from all of us at " Neu Exposure CC"........ :thumbsup:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Good show, hope to see you doing it again next year........from all of us at " Neu Exposure CC"....


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed it... Looked like a great time! Congrats to all involved!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@May 19 2008, 06:44 AM~10685627
> *Good show, hope to see you doing it again next year........from all of us at " Neu Exposure CC"....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS TO BEST OF FRIENDS & KING OF KINGS FOR A GREAT SHOW HOPEFULLY THIS TURNS OUT TO BE A YEARLY THING   ANY BODY GOT PICS ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 19 2008, 01:41 PM~10687674
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY THANKS TO BEST OF FRIENDS & KING OF KINGS FOR A GREAT SHOW HOPEFULLY THIS TURNS OUT TO BE A YEARLY THING     ANY BODY GOT PICS ?
> *


X3 ON THE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## gumbii (Dec 27, 2007)

from 5 AM the show was flowing and coming along nicely... i would like to thank Kings of Kings and Javier... without him and the crew at the registration booth it would of been a catastrophic nightmare letting those 276 cars/bikes/motorcycles in... 

i would like to thank some of the car clubs and enthusiast that were patient at the registration booth... especially those last entries... it took a wile, we know it was hot and we also know that alot of classics and lowriders don't have AC you still kept your cool... especially since there was no more room and they weren't giving away anymore registration forms, you still got squeezed in... 

great show... great turnout... great atmosphere... and great weather for all taking pictures... the show was crackin' and didn't stop crackin' until the end...


props to Kings of Kings C.C. and Best of Friends C.C...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2008, 12:26 PM~10687966
> *X3 ON THE PICS! :biggrin:
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## gumbii (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 19 2008, 02:32 PM~10688920
> *X4 :biggrin:
> *


http://oldmemoriescc.com/images/bof/


it was posted a page ago... i know someone else was takeing grip of pictures... but i don't know where he/they were from...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i broke my camera there haha

shit.

i had a great time melting and all

hope theres more in the future!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gumbii_@May 19 2008, 03:36 PM~10688950
> *http://oldmemoriescc.com/images/bof/
> it was posted a page ago... i know someone else was takeing grip of pictures... but i don't know where he/they were from...
> *


good pics DELEGATION looking good


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:dunno: :biggrin:    THANKS EVERYBODY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 19 2008, 11:05 AM~10687427
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

bad ass show :biggrin: had fun


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Nice show, and it was a great turn out. Who won best of show?


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10693307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CONVERTIBLE 56 CHEVY BEL AIR


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

On behalf of myself and HIGH IMAGE CAR CLUB.........we had a good time. We will defenitely be at the next one.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Show PRIDE C.C. had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE . HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY AT OUR PICNIC.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@May 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10698964
> *GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE . HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY AT OUR PICNIC.
> *


x10000 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@May 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10698964
> *GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE . HOPE TO SEE EVERY BODY AT OUR PICNIC.
> *


x10000 :biggrin:


----------



## Roberts 1967 (Jun 2, 2007)

Best of Friends and Kings of Kings would like to thank all car clubs, solo riders,venders, entertainers, sponsors and spectators that came out to support us at our 1st annual car show. We also want to give special thanks to both car club members and their families for all the hard work they put into this show, without them this event would not have been possible. We are looking forward to next year being an even bigger and better family event! 
Best of Friends
Vice President
Robert :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

good show  :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

THANKS  BAGO  THERES MORE PIKZ ON POST YOUR RIDES IN LIL :cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

everything is looking good for next year. hope to see everybody there again. we are looking into opening more trophy catagories. on behalf of KINGS OF KINGS/BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUBS, WE WANT TO GIVE A BIG THANKS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT.


----------



## gumbii (Dec 27, 2007)

looking foreward to next year... it's gonna CRACK!!!...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

great show


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR YOUR GREAT FEED-BACK. ALLREADY PLANNING FOR NEXT YEAR.THANKS AGAIN TO ALL WHO SUPPORTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

U CAN VIEW MORE PICTURES ON PILOTEANDO.TV :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

